# 93 Fuel Filter



## Stalefish (Jul 21, 2004)

stupid question... where is the damn thing?? Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you know where your fuel injector rail is? if you stand directly in front of your car and look at the valve cover, the fuel injector rail is the gold looking metal rail thats right behind it. follow the hoses at the end of the rail to the RIGHT and it will go down to the fuel filter that is mounted on the firewall on the drivers side of the engine bay.


----------



## Cilver (Jun 22, 2004)

Stalefish said:


> stupid question... where is the damn thing?? Thanks.


The fuel filter is attached to a bracket on the firewall. It looks like a little silver can with one black hose going into the top of it and one black hose coming out of the bottom.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

maybe cliver you could be just a little bit more vague...


----------



## Cilver (Jun 22, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> maybe cliver you could be just a little bit more vague...


Sorry sorry...  I'm just saying... If he knows what to look for it's not that hard to spot it.


----------

